# 20" Schwinn Westwind whitewalls S-7 value



## OptimusJay (Jul 16, 2022)

These came off a 1968 girls 20" middleweight but I think they were also used on some of the StingRays.  Hard to see in the pics the dots in the circles but these date to '68.  They've got the Schwinn Approved tubes in them still too (hold air).  I'm looking to sell them but have no clue what they might be worth, or if it's worth it to sell and ship them. Would be appreciative for a ballpark on value before showing in the classifieds.
Jay


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 16, 2022)

I would say yes... I think on ebay listed seperately...starting low at 49.00 each and an accurate
description of condition and date codes...you might do very well. Super hard to find tires
and NOS ones bring big $...even used are desirable
Classified I'd say 50.00 ea min


----------



## jammer (Jul 17, 2022)

I wonder what the NOS ones are bringing? Asking for a friend🙂


----------



## OptimusJay (Jul 17, 2022)

i just threw them up on the DOND selling thread, I guess I'll see what happens there 😀


----------

